# Java Studienaufgabe



## tommy94 (20. Okt 2015)

hi ,
ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage:
ich versuche jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen diese Aufgabe zu lösen und finde keinen Weg. Könnt ihr mir einen Zeigen ? 

Aufgabe1: Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm"Weekday", das einen zufälligen Wochentag ausgibt.
Aufgabe2: Schreiben Sie ein Java-Programm"LAtitude", das die Länge eines Breitengrades (der Benutzer muss eingeben, welcher) berechnet. Gehen Sie vereinfacht davon aus, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist und der Äquator eine Länge von 40000km hat.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke
tommy94


----------



## InfectedBytes (20. Okt 2015)

Aufgabe 1

```
int i = (int)(Math.random() * 7);
```
Das gibt dir eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 6 (einschließlich)

Aufgabe 2
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geographische_Breite
und etwas mathematik


----------



## strußi (20. Okt 2015)

was spricht gegen Random random =new Random();
random.nextInt( 7);


----------



## InfectedBytes (20. Okt 2015)

nichts, aber ich war mir nicht sicher ob dem TE Objekte und co schon bekannt sind und wollte es daher möglichst einfach halten^^


----------



## strußi (20. Okt 2015)

hab mich letztens auch mit Zufallszahlen beschäftigt, und bin jetzt auf 3 Varianten gestoßen1
1.Random
2.Math.random was nach ein paar Artikeln zufolge auch nur random nutzt
3. SecureRandom.

Ein ehmaliger Dozent meinte, des wäre eine gute Variante Zufallszahlen von e oder pi abzuleiten also ich besorge mir eine Zufallszahl und suche die entsprechende Nachkommastelle bei e oder pi. Gibt es dafür schon eine Implementierung/Bibliothek?


----------



## Saheeda (21. Okt 2015)

@strußi
Welchen Sinn hat es, die entsprechende Stelle noch in e oder pi zu suchen, wenn ich bereits eine Zufallszahl habe?


----------



## InfectedBytes (21. Okt 2015)

Man hat halt nur eine Pseudozufallszahl, welche Zahlen nach einem Muster erzeugt. Solange man den Zufall nicht für Sicherheitskritische Sachen benötigt, wie Kryptografie und co, sollte der Random reichen.
SecureRandom erzeugt etwas bessere Zufallszahlen.

Und Nachkommastellen von Pi kann man halt auch als Zufallszahlen betrachten, wobei noch nicht geklärt ist, ob die Ziffern überhaupt gleichverteilt sind. 
Wenn man nun eine pseudozufällige zahl als input für pi nimmt, so bringt dies tatsächlich nicht wirklich viel. 
Auch wenn man dank pi unendlich viele echte zufallszahlen erzeugen könnte, da die eingabe nur pseudozufall ist, verbessert man seinen Zufall dadurch nicht wirklich. Denn die Eingabe fängt irgendwann an sich zu wiederholen und damit auch die Suche in Pi.

Wenn dann sollte man die Pseudozufallszahl nur als ersten seed für Pi verwenden und anschließend die Zufallszahlen erzeugung komplett auf pi beschränken.


----------



## tommy94 (22. Okt 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten (Y)


----------

